# Vampy look w/ smokey eyes and red lips =)



## Zoffe (Apr 5, 2008)

I used:

Face:
GOSH "Velvet touch foundation primer"
MAC Prep+Prime SPF 50
Lancome Teint Idole "010" foundation
Stargazer white powder

Cheeks:
MAC "Emote" blush
GOSH "Fox" effect powder

Eyes:
ArtDeco "Eyeshadow base"
MAC "Vanilla" pigment
MAC "Smoke signal" pigment
GOSH "Fox" effect powder
MAC "Blacktrack" f/l
Black Rimmel e/s for brows

Lips:
Rimmel "024 Red Diva" lip liner
MAC "New York Apple" lipstick
MAC "Boundless" 3D glass

Start with a clean, moisturized face. I've already applied ArtDeco eyeshadow base to both eyes from lashline to browbone.






Find your MAC "Vanilla" pigment and your MAC 217 brush. Your favorite highlight and your favorite blending brush will work just as fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Apply it on your browbone and on the inner corners of your eyes:





Now for the "Smoke Signal" pigment. Choose a brush like the MAC "239" or any brush that's good for packing on color.





Apply the "Smoke Signal" on your lid and blend it out a little bit above the crease.
Instead of swiping the brush across your lid try to pack on the color by dabbing. That will cause less eyeshadow fall out under your eye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Don't worry if it isn't completely even. We'll apply more later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It should look something like this:





Now for some red eyeshadow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the GOSH "fox" effect powder. I've heard that this color isn't available outside Denmark so try to find another shimmery red eyeshadow for this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Grab your blending brush again for this step.





Apply the red eyeshadow above Smoke Signal. Be careful not to put too much on or you won't be able to blend it out. It's a lot easier to add more than to take some off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You don't wanna take it too far up either 'cus it's going to go higher when you blend it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








And bleeeeend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Use whatever method works for you. I use a circular blending motion and blend the red up into the highlight.





And it should look something like this:





Now for eyeliner! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I use MAC "Blacktrack" f/l with an eyeliner brush by GOSH. Use an angled brush if that's easier for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








And liiiine... It doesn't matter if you put a little too much on or it the line isn't even and straight - we'll fix that in a few steps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Wing your line if you want a cat eye effect:





Now go back and pick up a little bit of the "Smoke Signal" pigment with your eyeshadow brush and apply it on top of the eyeliner and where you applied it before. Smudge the eyeliner a bit to make the line softer.





See the difference? It's not much but just enough to make the eyeshadow and liner look more "completed" IMO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








And the eyeshadow is done!
You'll most likely have a lot of fall out from the dark eyeshadow. I think the easiest way to take care of that is with a cotton swap and makeup remover.





Woups, I almost forgot to line the waterline... I use my beloved "Blacktrack" for this too.
Put some on your brush or (like I do) choose a black eyeliner pencil to apply it with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








And apply... Put a little bit under your outer lower lashline too:










And don't forget your lashes! I use an eyelash curler from H&M and Diorshow Blackout mascara





Currrrl





And apply mascara. I like to wiggle the brush from side to side while applying.





Your eyes are done and you can apply your face makeup. See list above for product names 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I mix the two products on my hand. That way I do to steps in one and I don't need as much of each product.





I apply and blend it in with my fingers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I use a stippling brush for my foundation. I dab some on and buff it in really good





But oh no, look at that! The foundation is a bit too dark for me even though it's the lightest shade... Booo!





Well, that's where the white Stargazer powder comes in handy 
I apply it with my Smashbox powder brush.





Contour! When you've done it a few times it gets really easy and it really makes a difference! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I use MAC "Emote" blush and a MAC se angled blush brush.





Make a fish face and apply the contour in the hollows under your cheekbones






For blush I use the GOSH "Fox" effect powder and a MAC se blush brush.




I apply it on the apples of my cheeks and blend it up and out towards my temples. I didn't take a picture of that 'cus blush rarely photographs well on me... You couldn't even see this blush in the pictures but it looked fine irl... boo...

I always do my eyebrows after my foundation/powder because I don't wanna mess up my brows with the light powder I use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



For my brows I use a black e/s by rimmel and an angled brush.





I start by applying shadow right under the brow up to the arch, like this:





Then I fill in the end of my brow:





And the rest:





All that's left are the lips! Yay, almost done 





Start by finding the lowest and highest points in your cupids bow and make little dots there with the lipliner. That'll make it easier to line your lips.





Then connect them:





Lining the rest of your upper lip should be easy now:





Line the center of your lower lips first to make it easier to get the right shape:





Line the rest:





And fill in your lips with lipliner. If you don't want the lipstick as bright you can skip this step and just blend the lipliner a little in with your finger.





Apply your lipstick. I use a lip brush 'cus I think it's easier and more sanitary.










I want really glossy lips so I apply a 3D glass on top, also using a lip brush:










If you want even more deep red lips you can add a little of the MAC "Blackened red glitter" to your lips with a lip brush. Just add a little bit and blend it in with the gloss. Blending the gloss with the glitter on your hand first is even easier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








And here's the finished look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




With glitter on lips:













And without glitter on lips:














I hope you liked it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you have any questions, CC or requests I'd love a PM =)


----------



## trip75 (Apr 5, 2008)

I love your lipcolor!!! Thanks for the tut...its great!!


----------



## beauty_marked (Apr 5, 2008)

beautifullllllll tut. your lips look insanely cool!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 5, 2008)

Those lips are hot!  Great tutorial


----------



## AppleDiva (Apr 5, 2008)

Lovely tut!!


----------



## nikki (Apr 5, 2008)

Beautiful!  Thanks for the tut!


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 5, 2008)

WOW, amazing....love your lips


----------



## Angel Of Moon (Apr 5, 2008)

damn its so hoooot
u r amazing....and im jelous of ur lips <3


----------



## alwaysbella (Apr 5, 2008)

nice! love the lips


----------



## aradiapdx (Apr 5, 2008)

Absolutely stunning! Thank you so much for this tutorial! I think I may copy this look next time I go out.


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Apr 5, 2008)

This tute is gorgeous! Now I want smoke signals. Poo limited editions.


----------



## VioletB (Apr 5, 2008)

YES!!!!  I was hoping you would do a tutorial for this look!!

I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!


----------



## VioletB (Apr 6, 2008)

PS

You have *THE* most beautiful lip shape *EVER*!!!


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 6, 2008)

you look lovely. wish i got the s/s pigment now...


----------



## nunu (Apr 6, 2008)

great tutorial and thanks for the step by step lip linning technique!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 6, 2008)

I love the shape of your lip!  You are extremely beautiful!  What a great tutorial!  You have my vote!


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Apr 6, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL!!!! You look gorgeous.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 6, 2008)

I like that you went into detail about the lipliner!


----------



## Trace (Apr 6, 2008)

I have to admit, when I first read the colors you were using, it made me wonder, but after looking at your step-by-step pictures you did, I LOVE IT!!!  Great eye!  Thank you!
Trace'


----------



## Bianca (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for the tutorial, you look gorgeous I love the red lips!


----------



## Mo6ius (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow, very pretty. You're so talented. Good luck


----------



## jetplanesex (Apr 6, 2008)

That lipcolor is amazing!


----------



## dr.kitten (Apr 6, 2008)

looooove this look! i always forget about doing red lips but i'm inspired to try this look because its so smokey & hot... 
and thanks for the lipliner mini-tut, that is super helpful! i have a hard time making mine look even so i'm trying this idea for sure.


----------



## Zoffe (Apr 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trip75* 

 
_I love your lipcolor!!! Thanks for the tut...its great!!_

 
Thank you, I'm happy you like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_beautifullllllll tut. your lips look insanely cool!_

 
HEhe, thanks, I'm glad you like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Those lips are hot!  Great tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Lovely tut!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks =)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nikki* 

 
_Beautiful!  Thanks for the tut!_

 
Thank YOU! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm really happy you like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_WOW, amazing....love your lips_

 
Aww, thank you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Angel Of Moon* 

 
_damn its so hoooot
u r amazing....and im jelous of ur lips <3_

 





, thanks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alwaysbella* 

 
_nice! love the lips_

 
Thank you! I'm a big fan of red lipstick


----------



## Zoffe (Apr 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aradiapdx* 

 
_Absolutely stunning! Thank you so much for this tutorial! I think I may copy this look next time I go out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you so much, I'm really happy you liked it and I'd love to see pictures if you try the look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anjelik_dreamin* 

 
_This tute is gorgeous! Now I want smoke signals. Poo limited editions._

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's actually still on the MAC website right here:
M·A·C Cosmetics | Goodbyes

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VioletB* 

 
_YES!!!!  I was hoping you would do a tutorial for this look!!

I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!

























_

 
Aww, thank you soooo much!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_you look lovely. wish i got the s/s pigment now..._

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Smoke Signal is on the website right here:
M·A·C Cosmetics | Goodbyes

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_great tutorial and thanks for the step by step lip linning technique!_

 
Thank you, and you're welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I love the shape of your lip!  You are extremely beautiful!  What a great tutorial!  You have my vote!_

 





, I don't even know what to say other than thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeup_wh0re* 

 
_BEAUTIFUL!!!! You look gorgeous._

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I like that you went into detail about the lipliner!_

 
Thanks!


----------



## Zoffe (Apr 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trace* 

 
_I have to admit, when I first read the colors you were using, it made me wonder, but after looking at your step-by-step pictures you did, I LOVE IT!!!  Great eye!  Thank you!
Trace'_

 
Thank YOU!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bianca* 

 
_Thanks for the tutorial, you look gorgeous I love the red lips!_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a big fan of red lips 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mo6ius* 

 
_Wow, very pretty. You're so talented. Good luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow, thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jetplanesex* 

 
_That lipcolor is amazing!_

 
Red lips = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dr.kitten* 

 
_looooove this look! i always forget about doing red lips but i'm inspired to try this look because its so smokey & hot... 
and thanks for the lipliner mini-tut, that is super helpful! i have a hard time making mine look even so i'm trying this idea for sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It means a lot that you found it helpful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I think everyone should do red lips more often, it's such a great color


----------



## ilovecheese (Apr 8, 2008)

I loooove this tut, especially the lip liner portion


----------



## fashionette (Apr 8, 2008)

I love this! You're cute as a button


----------



## lazytolove (Apr 9, 2008)

very mystery look, i love it =]


----------



## Zoffe (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovecheese* 

 
_I loooove this tut, especially the lip liner portion_

 
Yay, I'm glad you liked it! =D

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fashionette* 

 
_I love this! You're cute as a button_

 
Hehe, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lazytolove* 

 
_very mystery look, i love it =]_

 
Thank you!


----------



## j_absinthe (Apr 12, 2008)

Those lips are serious.


----------



## Taj (Apr 12, 2008)

Great Tutorial !


----------



## mslitta (Apr 14, 2008)

Damn girl that is HOT. I just love the red lips on you. I feel totally bad because when I was your age I didnt even know how to apply makeup. You are very creative and helpful. I love the look-- just fierce.


----------



## Zoffe (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_Those lips are serious._

 
Hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Taj* 

 
_Great Tutorial !_

 
Tank you! =)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mslitta* 

 
_Damn girl that is HOT. I just love the red lips on you. I feel totally bad because when I was your age I didnt even know how to apply makeup. You are very creative and helpful. I love the look-- just fierce._

 
Thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You shouldn't feel bad - none of my friends care much about makeup now either... I guess it's a hobby for me


----------



## ilkohl (Apr 16, 2008)

Great tut!! Thanks!


----------



## Zoffe (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilkohl* 

 
_Great tut!! Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! I'm really glad you liked it


----------



## Ang9000 (Apr 27, 2008)

Very nice!! You're lips look gorgeous!


----------



## RayannaBanana (Apr 28, 2008)

Is Rosewood GOSH Effect Powder the same or close to Fox? I couldn't find it on their website or in the store. I bought it because it looks the same as Fox. Actually I just noticed GOSH cosmetics as Shoppers Drug Mart today!


----------



## somethingsinful (Apr 30, 2008)

please do more tutorials your looks are just amazing and I would love to see more


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 30, 2008)

This is a very beautiful and deep look.

I just MUST mention that you have the most incredible lips I've ever seen. Screw Angelina LOL Something about them is so pretty yet mischevious. 

[Don't take it in the creepy way please LOLOLOL]


----------



## igswonderworld (Apr 30, 2008)

LOVE LOVE LOVE the eyes zoffe!! I wish there was a way we could have that fox effect powder, here in the States


----------



## Zoffe (May 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_Very nice!! You're lips look gorgeous!_

 
Thank you! =)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RayannaBanana* 

 
_Is Rosewood GOSH Effect Powder the same or close to Fox? I couldn't find it on their website or in the store. I bought it because it looks the same as Fox. Actually I just noticed GOSH cosmetics as Shoppers Drug Mart today!_

 
I'ts not the same, but it's definately gorgeous too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fox was LE, sadly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rosewood is a bit darker, more brown-ish and not as bright red... But I'm sure it would work for this look too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *somethingsinful* 

 
_please do more tutorials your looks are just amazing and I would love to see more_

 
Wow, thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have tutorials on youtube, if you're interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



youtube.com/zoffen

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_This is a very beautiful and deep look.

I just MUST mention that you have the most incredible lips I've ever seen. Screw Angelina LOL Something about them is so pretty yet mischevious. 

[Don't take it in the creepy way please LOLOLOL]_

 
Awww, thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And don't worry, you're not creepy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *igswonderworld* 

 
_LOVE LOVE LOVE the eyes zoffe!! I wish there was a way we could have that fox effect powder, here in the States 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! Unfortunately the Fox effect powder was LE :/ GOSH is available in the states though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you can get it at goshcosmetics.com and in some stores too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think Rosewood effect powder can work instead of Fox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not as bright and more of a brown-ish red but it's really pretty too


----------



## somethingsinful (May 3, 2008)

I just subscribed thanks so much


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (May 3, 2008)

Wow, you look AMAZING! I want to try that eyeshadow combination. I love smoky eyes and red lips together.

Btw, have you heard of Dainty Doll foundation? I've heard it works well for pale skin.


----------



## rabideloise (May 4, 2008)

okay I'm super pale and I think I MUST get New York Apple l/s. 

Where do you buy GOSH products? I'm in Sweden and I've never seen them here.


----------



## rabideloise (May 4, 2008)

oh, and for pale skin, are you more pink/blue undertoned? A MAC MA told me to use the NC shades because using NW is just going to make my face look muddy. 

love the look!!


----------



## Zoffe (May 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *somethingsinful* 

 
_I just subscribed thanks so much_

 
Thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_Wow, you look AMAZING! I want to try that eyeshadow combination. I love smoky eyes and red lips together.

Btw, have you heard of Dainty Doll foundation? I've heard it works well for pale skin._

 
Thanks!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've never heard of that so I probably can't get it here in Denmark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But thanks for the suggestion! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rabideloise* 

 
_okay I'm super pale and I think I MUST get New York Apple l/s. 

Where do you buy GOSH products? I'm in Sweden and I've never seen them here._

 
GOSH is everywhere in the stores here so it's easy for me to get it. I have no idea what stores in Sweden sell  it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can do a CP for you if you're interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rabideloise* 

 
_oh, and for pale skin, are you more pink/blue undertoned? A MAC MA told me to use the NC shades because using NW is just going to make my face look muddy. 

love the look!!_

 
Yes, I have pink undertones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't use the MAC foundations 'cus they're too dark but I've tried both NC and NW - NC made me look orange! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 NW was just too dark


----------



## varga_gal (Aug 15, 2008)

Beautiful! This tutorial has really helped me out. For the last few days I've been trying create a smoky eye look using orange and purple. But I kept using purple in the outer v and crease and I looked like I had a black eye. I love the way you have done it in reverse.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 15, 2008)

This is a gorgeous look!


----------



## Snow_White (Aug 16, 2008)

I loved it. The eyeshadow colour is beautiful, you have great technique and that red lipstick is amazing.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Aug 16, 2008)

gorgeous! :]


----------



## Nightvamp (Aug 30, 2008)

wow looks great! love the complete look


----------



## jollystuikie (Aug 30, 2008)

GOrgeous!!!!


----------



## jollystuikie (Aug 30, 2008)

GOrgeous!!!!


----------



## jollystuikie (Aug 30, 2008)

GOrgeous!!!!


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Aug 30, 2008)

I love this look!


----------



## CeCe88 (Sep 5, 2008)

that looks so freaking beautiful


----------



## iliang25 (Sep 5, 2008)

nothing has changed zoffe..I am a follower..and this look is so gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 16, 2008)

Your lips are so wow! Thanks heaps for this look and your lipliner advice


----------



## MAC*alicious (Sep 17, 2008)

I love this tut! You look awesome! It's clear to understand, thank you so much for this (= You should do more tuts!


----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow!  The lip colour and shape are amazing ... love love love this!  Thanks!


----------



## koretta (Oct 15, 2008)

Very nice!!!
fantastic lips!!!


----------



## daffie (Oct 18, 2008)

LOVE the red lips!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Oct 18, 2008)

Beautiful! I'm so lovin this lip colour, especially looks awesome with your hair& eyes colour. so pretty


----------



## Miss Lore (Oct 18, 2008)

great look, im in love with the lips!


----------



## jollystuikie (Oct 18, 2008)

wow, i love you're work.
you soooo beautiful.


----------



## BehindBluEyez (Oct 18, 2008)

I love this! I might just try this as a regular going out look. I just love red lips!


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Oct 31, 2008)

That is gorgeous! I love love love red lips, but I never pull them off right :-/


----------



## AliVix1 (Dec 7, 2008)

damn i wish i could pull off those lips!


----------



## christinakate (Dec 7, 2008)

Gorgeous !
I must try this out tonight !


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Dec 8, 2008)

Adore this tut, and very good that you used some Gosh products too.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 9, 2008)

This is just soooo gorgeous! I love how your blush is so subtle.


----------



## chrysallis (Dec 11, 2008)

This is more than amazing! thanks so much!


----------



## doodles (Dec 11, 2008)

Wowza!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look hot! Now I want to get a 3D glass...what a difference it makes in the red lips!


----------



## bsquared (Dec 15, 2008)

those lips are killer! i love it!


----------



## BabyLiLia (Dec 29, 2008)

this look was excellent.. glad you shared. thanks a bunches


----------



## sunrisesunset (Dec 30, 2008)

Amazing


----------



## wenvers (Dec 30, 2008)

Whow, amazing!


----------



## pianohno (Dec 31, 2008)

Those are the best lips i've seen in days - so hot!


----------



## NeSs_a_mon (Dec 31, 2008)

WOW is all i can say.


----------



## mochabean (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh my god! Your lips are to die-for! Thanks for the tip on how to line your lips!!! Love the whole look! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MerittoriousRex (Jan 1, 2009)

This is gorgeous!


----------



## -Merel. (Jan 11, 2009)

Great tut! Love the lipcolor and the eyeshadow... gorgeous!


----------



## fondasaurusrex (Jan 22, 2009)

This is gorgeous! & so simple !


----------



## Azul (Jan 22, 2009)

this tut is great, like pp said I was iffy about the colors but they turned out awesome, thanks.


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 10, 2009)

I LOVE THIS LOOK! Thanks for the tute!


----------



## cimelleh (Mar 27, 2009)

you're beautiful!


----------



## *shopaholic* (Apr 7, 2009)

That's amazing!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And I have to say that, I love all your make ups and your makeup looks give me lots of inspirations!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 22, 2009)

amaaazing


----------



## sweatpea559 (Apr 23, 2009)

This look is gorgeous! I especially love the lips! Your lips are a beautiful shape and the red suits your skin tone really well!


----------



## silencemylips (Apr 24, 2009)

this is beautiful, I always love your looks.


----------



## grc733 (Jun 12, 2009)

amazing lip color lovely


----------



## Mizzvaine (Jun 27, 2009)

I love this look!! I wish i can pull it off.


----------



## bonitachica82 (Jul 30, 2009)

Sooooo pretty !!!


----------



## DylanNyx (Jul 31, 2009)

omg I love your lipcolor its amazing!! btw great job


----------



## beautiijunkii (Aug 11, 2009)

This really is a pretty look!


----------



## Alize (Aug 31, 2009)

grrrrr very sexy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love the lip color


----------



## ivuschka (Sep 3, 2009)

lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 eyes


----------



## c-marie (Sep 3, 2009)

Absolutely stunning!  
thanks for all the details


----------



## Green girl (Sep 13, 2009)

great job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







and you look so beautiful with no make up


----------



## bambibrneyes (Sep 15, 2009)

very nice. i like this look alot


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Sep 16, 2009)

Soooo stunningly beautiful!


----------

